# Mark Sanchez vs Tony Romo



## Boomer38 (Oct 23, 2009)

Rookie Mark Sanchez has more NFL playoff wins (2) Than Veteran Tony Romo (1).
Just one of the interesting points from this weekends NFL playoffs... :shrug:


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm moving this to the sports programming forum, and :welcome_s Boomer38!


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

That's because Mark has a more seasoned coach... No, guess that's not it...

Mark had home field advantage for both games... No, not that.

Mark had a famous girlfriend... Nope.

Mark did actually have a great defense behind him and a great O line in front of him. Tony... Well Tony is as Tony is... 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Romo ain't no Aikmen, let alone Staubach.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Congrats to Sanchez indeed....Romo is Romo and who knows about his overall future anyway.

Saints and Colts in the Super Bowl...

At least that's how I see it, and how I'll be rooting.

I have no loyalty to either team, but based on the matchups...that's how I suspect things will come down.


----------



## Fluthy (Feb 9, 2008)

The Jets had to just play the Chargers and not a DOMINATING VIKINGS DEFENSE!!! GO VIKINGS!!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

NickFluth said:


> The Jets had to just play the Chargers and not a DOMINATING VIKINGS DEFENSE!!! GO VIKINGS!!


Vikes will nosedive against a real passing offense.

Their pass defense resembles swiss cheese.

Favre will cramp up, require Geritol at halftime, and announce his retirement (yet again).


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Vikes will nosedive against a real passing offense.
> 
> Their pass defense resembles swiss cheese.
> 
> Favre will cramp up, require Geritol at halftime, and announce his retirement (yet again).


Retire at halftime, only to change his mind half way through the 3rd and return. :lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

sigma1914 said:


> Retire at halftime, only to change his mind half way through the 3rd and return. :lol:


!rolling


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

sigma1914 said:


> Retire at halftime, only to change his mind half way through the 3rd and return. :lol:


And WIN


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

IMO, the Jets are riding emotions from their owner losing his daughter a few weeks ago. The Jets players really like the Johnsons, so I feel that's a factor.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

It's hard to judge these things. Dallas effectively lost 2 key players early in that game too... so who knows what effect that had on Romo getting pressured more.

Meanwhile, San Diego missed 3 field goals, any one of which would have tied the game... so no telling what the difference in the outcome of that game might have been.

I really hate seeing QBs getting all the credit for wins and all the credit for losses. Now if you throw 6 interceptions, I'll blame the QB for a loss... but outside of that, there are so many other players that must be on-point to get a win, that it's really hard to blame any single person in most games.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

Who else did they lose? I saw Flozell Adams come out.


----------



## crabtrp (Sep 23, 2006)

They've got Sanchez we've got Romo. Give me Romo.


----------



## njblackberry (Dec 29, 2007)

They've got Wade, we've got Rex. Give me Rex.


----------



## crabtrp (Sep 23, 2006)

njblackberry said:


> They've got Wade, we've got Rex. Give me Rex.


He is a bit full of himself.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> Retire at halftime, only to change his mind half way through the 3rd and return. :lol:


Now, I thought that was funny and I'm a Favre fan:lol:


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

coldsteel said:


> Who else did they lose? I saw Flozell Adams come out.


I should have put "lose" in quotes... DeMarcus Ware was hit awkwardly, and given his previous experience with the scary neck injury a few weeks ago... Ware wasn't really into the game (though he stayed on the field) after that.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

OK, but Ware has no effect on pressure on Romo from the Vikings D. Flozell Adams coming out did, it seemed.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

coldsteel said:


> OK, but Ware has no effect on pressure on Romo from the Vikings D. Flozell Adams coming out did, it seemed.


Yeah... but Ware has a big effect on the Dallas defense. Without Ware going full-throttle, their defense is much less effective.


----------



## cheryl10 (Dec 15, 2009)

The bright side for Romo is now he can party instead of studying game film. Jerry Jones might have to sit down with Romo and ask if he wants to put in the time and effort like Peyton Manning does, or just remain a party animal who puts his team second.


----------



## cheryl10 (Dec 15, 2009)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Yeah... but Ware has a big effect on the Dallas defense. Without Ware going full-throttle, their defense is much less effective.


A good team is able to overcome the loss of key players. Minnesota lost EJ Henderson, the quarterback of the defense. That Dallas defense has a lot of talent besides Ware. But how does losing Ware affect why the offense couldn't score a single touchdown?


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

cheryl10 said:


> A good team is able to overcome the loss of key players. Minnesota lost EJ Henderson, the quarterback of the defense. That Dallas defense has a lot of talent besides Ware. But how does losing Ware affect why the offense couldn't score a single touchdown?


The Cards managed to score two.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

cheryl10 said:


> A good team is able to overcome the loss of key players. Minnesota lost EJ Henderson, the quarterback of the defense. That Dallas defense has a lot of talent besides Ware. But how does losing Ware affect why the offense couldn't score a single touchdown?


Everything effects everything...

When your defense is less effective and unable to stop the other team... sometimes your offense feels like it has to press harder to score, and take more risks... and when the offense is also crippled by missing a key player, then it can snowball.

I was rooting for Minnesota, so I'm happy with the result... but I still would have preferred Dallas at full strength and a more competitive game to watch.


----------



## cheryl10 (Dec 15, 2009)

But the Dallas defense did shutdown Minnesota at the start of the 2nd half. The Dallas offense was unable to get them back in the game. The Ware injury had nothing to do with the outcome of the game. Dallas was outplayed big time by Minnesota. Their offensive line was unable to protect Romo and their secondary could not cover the receivers. Dallas has no excuses, they got dominated.


----------

